# cutting nails



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Neek wont let me cut his nails. the strange thing is when he first came here, I cut them and I didnt cut a quik or anything. 
NOW, its this big deal and he even HIDES his paw, acts like he is going to nip my hand etc. I am so mad right now, I ate a half a buttered biscuit right in front of him and the rest of the cut up turkey







I had out to bribe him. I do ALOT for him so I am so







right now! Im actually thinking of muzzling him and getting it over, his nails look terrible, theyre way too long because we have been going thru this nonsense for 2 wks. he needs HIS NAILS TRIMMED. 
If anyone has any idea, please let me know. thanks!!


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

I truly feel your pain. Sarge is 15mths old and he is absolutely horrible. I cut his nails too up to about 7mths and the vet/groomer did. Never had a problem with me or the vet...groomer said no too. Then all of a sudden AHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOO WAY! The trainer we go too was frustrated too because he said he had to muzzle and hold while his partner cut. The vet told me to give him a tranq and muzzle, but I DO NOt want to do that each time. . . but vet said do it for his saftey as he get sooooooo mad he flops around like mad and he did not want Sarge to get hurt. I feel your frustration too in that I worked his paws all the time and then all of a sudden! OHHHHH they can be such stinkers. Good luck, and if you come up with something let us know!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Patti had a great post on trimming Grimm's nails but I can't find it.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, I did not get him until he was 3 and half yrs old, last March and at first, he was OK I could tell he wasnt crazy about it but when I got him his nails were nice and short, he jumped on me last week and really "nailed" me in a sensitive area, wow it hurt!!
he is 90# big boy so dont want to force it, hes never been aggressive with me but hes acts a little snarky over the cutting his nails







I figured if I got the treats out and put him in a down he would be OK but no, he gave me a hard time. Wish I could find Pattis post, will look! I ended up eating the buttered biscuit and cut up turkey and I wasnt even hungry LOL
Michelle, last time I took him out back and wore him out, think he was too tired too protest. I will try this. its just that right now, all morning we have City guys working right outside our fence and he barked at them so am waiting for them to finish up, dont want them to be scared! I will let you know if it works. I dont see what the big deal is I am very gentle. I have a bamboo cutter and Ive never had to use the white powder stuff it came with!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PM her. It was a great post. 

I use a dremel because I kept getting Jax's quik.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Patti's post.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1104438

Good luck - Aodhán has never been fond of having her nails done. She's gotten a little better with age. I started using a dremel on her and she is a lot more tolerant of the dremel than of the clippers. 

Caleb gets the clippers right now and I just take a little snip and try (







) to do it once a week. The last time I had the dremel out to do Aodhán's nails he tried to eat it.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

When I got Rowdy, his nails were very long and he would fight and mouth my hands when trying to clip them but with patience and playing with his feet, he now lays still when getting them clipped. 

If you are mad at your dog, you may want to walk away and cool down a little. If you remain calm, he won't react quite so much. I have never agreed with man-handling a dog and cutting their nails to the quick. 

TIP: Always start with the back paws then do the front ones. The front ones are more sensitive and doing the back ones first starts the process on a good note.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

yes for some reason it does seem like his front ones are more sensitive last time, when he let me, i cut the back ones no prob. 
I dont know why all of a sudden its such an issue. I gave it a break, too him out to play waited awhile, got more treats and he still wouldnt let me. I gave up. I am so stressed. 
I will try again tomorrow thanks for all of your advice. 
Is the dremel the same as the Pedi paw? I thought about getting one but a friend said their friend bought one and the dog doesnt like it because it makes noise altho noise doesnt bother Neke, I can vacuum all around him and he just gets this quizzical look on his face and he doesnt mind the blow dryer either.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog started puppy class (10 weeks old) they were introduced to the Dremel. someone would turn the Dremel
on and have it near the pups as they played. then someone would
touch the puppies with the Dremel as they played. every puppy was picked up and rubbed with Dremel. at some point the pups were picked up and someone would touch their nail with the Dremel.
it was a quick touch and that was it. those of us that used the Dremel played with our pups with it at home all of the time. when it was time to actually do my dogs nails there was no reaction. now my dog just lays on his side and you can do his nails with no problems.

now our Grey Hound wouldn't let us near her feet. we took her to a groomer. she sat for the groomer with no problem. the groomer
didn't use a leash or muzzle. our Grey Hound sat there with a doggie smile on her face.

maybe your dog will let someone else do his nails.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

get a dremel. Everyone says pedi-paws are great for cats.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I got the back ones done







I used little pieces of roast beef, will work on front ones later.


----------



## ammgood (Aug 31, 2007)

My female, Tika, would allow us to cut her nails regularly until she was 2 years old. After that it became very difficult and we would have to take her to the vet groomers where it took 3 people to hold and cut her nails. She would squirm & scream bloody murder during the whole event. We got the dremel tool (NOT Pedipaws) and it works wonderful - she lays down and lets us do each nail with no stress. I can't recommend it enough. Start out slow with just one foot and get your dog familiar with the sound.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I have heard the dremel praised repeatedly, but I am just too cheap.
Minerva was really uncomfortable getting her nails trimmed, it took some counter conditioning via peanut butter. 
Actually it was my neighbors who started me off on the right track. We would smear peanut butter on a plate, and while she was eating it (cause it takes a while) trim her nails. First while she was standing then just by picking one paw up at a time. Now, a year later, she knows there will be peanut butter after her nails are done. First we clip, then peanut butter, then pedipaws to ease the sharp edges, then more peanut butter. Rarely gives me any trouble now. She will even lay on her side relaxed while I trim and file them now!


----------

